# Euskera: NOR-NORI vs. NOR-NORI-NORK



## marticc

Hola,

La cuestión es que yo pensaba que NOR-NORI se usaba en frases en las que solo había sujeto y  complemento indirecto, mientras que NOR-NORI-NORK se usaba en frases en las que además de sujeto y  compl.indirecto, también había complemento directo.


El caso es que  estoy con un curso de eukera online del gobierno vasco, y la frase: "El  profesor  está explicando el ejercicio a los alumnos",la traducen como  "Iraskalea ikasleeri  azaltzen ari zaie ariketa".


Utiliza  la estructura NOR-NORI y no acabo de entender la razón ya que en esa frase tenemos sujeto, complemento indirecto Y COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO: " irakaslea" sujeto, "ariketa" complemento directo, ikasleeri  complemento indirecto. ¿No habría usar "die" en vez de "zaie"?  Solo se me ocurre como explicación que el uso de NOR-NORI en este ejemplo se debe a que la frase está en presente continuo "ari izan" , pero quisiera una confirmación: ES ESTA FRASE  INCORRECTA?: "Irakasleak ikasleeri  azaltu die ariketa" o lo es esta: "Iraskalea ikasleeri  azaltu zaie ariketa".


De  ser incorrecta esa frase, me puede explicar alguien porque en la frase  "el profesor les da le ejercicio a los alumnos" se usa nor-nori-nork:  Irakasleak ariketa ematen die ikasleei.

La verdad agradecería una explicación sencilla de la diferencia entre NOR-NORI y NOR-NORI-NORK

Gracias


----------



## lokartu

*Hola:*


marticc said:


> Hola,
> 
> La cuestión es que yo pensaba que NOR-NORI se usaba en frases en las que solo había sujeto y  complemento indirecto, mientras que NOR-NORI-NORK se usaba en frases en las que además de sujeto y  compl.indirecto, también había complemento directo. *Lo que pensabas es efectivamente correcto.*
> 
> 
> El caso es que  estoy con un curso de eukera online del gobierno vasco, y la frase: "El  profesor  está explicando el ejercicio a los alumnos",la traducen como  "Iraskalea ikasleeri  azaltzen ari zaie ariketa".
> 
> 
> Utiliza  la estructura NOR-NORI y no acabo de entender la razón ya que en esa frase tenemos sujeto, complemento indirecto Y COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO: " irakaslea" sujeto, "ariketa" complemento directo, ikasleeri  complemento indirecto. ¿No habría usar "die" en vez de "zaie"?  Solo se me ocurre como explicación que el uso de NOR-NORI en este ejemplo se debe a que la frase está en presente continuo "ari izan" , pero quisiera una confirmación: ES ESTA FRASE  INCORRECTA?: "Irakasleak ikasleeri  azaltu die ariketa" o lo es esta: "Iraskalea ikasleeri  azaltu zaie ariketa".
> 
> *La incorrecta es la segunda. La primera es gramaticalmente correcta, salvo que debería ser "ikasleei" y no "ikasleeri".*
> 
> De  ser incorrecta esa frase, me puede explicar alguien porque en la frase  "el profesor les da le ejercicio a los alumnos" se usa nor-nori-nork:  Irakasleak ariketa ematen die ikasleei.
> 
> *Si volvemos a la frase original: "El  profesor  está explicando el ejercicio a los alumnos", vemos que se trata de una frase que utiliza un tiempo progresivo ("está explicando"). En euskera, para este tipo de construcciones se usa el verbo "ari", y con este verbo no se usan las formas NOR-NORI-NORK y NOR-NORK. O sea, no sea usa el "ergativo" (hay una excepción a esta regla, pero no viene a cuento aquí).
> 
> 
> Fíjate en este ejemplo:
> 
> Yo leía el libro = Nik liburua irakurtzen nuen
> Yo estaba leyendo el libro = Ni liburua irakurtzen ari nintzen
> 
> (Puedes ver que **aquí **con "ari" no se usa NOR-NORK, sino NOR).
> 
> Y en este:
> 
> Yo te explicaba el ejercicio = Nik ariketa azaltzen nizun
> Yo te estaba explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari natzaizu
> 
> (Puedes ver que **aquí **con "ari" no se usa NOR-NORI-NORK, sino NOR-NORI).
> 
> Quizás debería agregar que "ari" + NOR-NORI no es una construcción de lo más común, pero aún así se usa.
> 
> Es por estas razones que "Iraskalea ikasleeri  azaltu zaie ariketa" no es correcta, pero lo es la frase de tu curso: "Irakaslea ikasleei  azaltzen ari zaie ariketa"(aunque con otro orden me parece mejor: "Irakaslea ariketa azaltzen ari zaie ikasleei").*
> 
> *Espero que esto te ayude un poco. Sorry about my Spanish, a ver si recibes otras respuestas...
> 
> Zorte on!
> *
> La verdad agradecería una explicación sencilla de la diferencia entre NOR-NORI y NOR-NORI-NORK
> 
> Gracias


----------



## jmnjmn

Yo te estaba explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari "natzaizu>"
Yo te estaba explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari NINTZAIZUN


----------



## lokartu

jmnjmn said:


> Yo te *estoy* explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari "natzaizu>"
> Yo te estaba explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari NINTZAIZUN


Barkatu... bai, orainaldiko forma ("natzaizu") jarri nuen, iraganaldikoaren ordez ("nintzaizun"). Oraintxe zuzenduko dut...

Perdón... sí, puse la forma presente ("natzaizu") en vez de la pasada ("nintzaizun"). Lo corregiré ahora mismo...

Por cierto, hay un error en tu post también porque has escrito "estaba" en vez de "estoy" en la primera frase.

Saludos

PD. Ah, parece que ya no puedo editar mi post original, pero por lo menos lo hemos corregido aquí.


----------



## jmnjmn

Nik "nintzaizun" besterik ez dut idatzi. Gainerakoa zuk (oker) idatzitakoa da. Goiko lerroan, zer idatzi duzun ipini dizut (testuaren barrena gal ez zaitezen eta azkar aurki dezazun) eta behekoan esaldi behera, zuzenduta ("natzaizu" formaren ordez "nintzaizun" ipinita eta esaldiaren lehen zatia berdin utzita bietan). Biak zuzen idatzi izan banitu, aldaketak ez zukeen zentzurik izango.


----------



## lokartu2

jmnjmn said:


> Nik "nintzaizun" besterik ez dut idatzi. Gainerakoa zuk (oker) idatzitakoa da. Goiko lerroan, zer idatzi duzun ipini dizut (testuaren barrena gal ez zaitezen eta azkar aurki dezazun) eta behekoan esaldi behera, zuzenduta ("natzaizu" formaren ordez "nintzaizun" ipinita eta esaldiaren lehen zatia berdin utzita bietan). Biak zuzen idatzi izan banitu, aldaketak ez zukeen zentzurik izango.



Zentzu gehiago izango zuen, dudarik gabe, hau bezalako gauza idazteak:



			
				jmnjmn-en bertsio jatorragoa said:
			
		

> 'Lokartu', nahiz eta zure posta oro har zuzena izan, nahastu zara NOR-NORI aditz-aldiekin:
> 
> Yo te estaba explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari natzaziu (zuk idatzitakoa, orainaldiko forma)
> 
> Yo te estaba explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari nintzaizun (zuzena dena, iraganaldiko forma)
> 
> Ondo izan!



Hauxe da, ordea, zuk jarri duzuna:



jmnjmn said:


> Yo te estaba explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari "natzaizu>"
> Yo te estaba explicando el ejercicio = Ni ariketa azaltzen ari NINTZAIZUN



En fin...

Gracias por la corrección, pero no me parece muy en el espíritu del foro hacerlo de esa manera. Yo escribí media página para intentar ayudar a marticc (viendo que nadie más se había animado), creo que el resto de mi post es correcto, pero tú te has fijado en un solo error y (al parecer) te ha molestado mucho. Pero bueno, por lo menos lo hemos resuelto ahora .

Agur!

PS. Account problems = lokartu2 para este post


----------



## jmnjmn

Ya veo que te lo has tomado a mal (no era mi intención). No entiendo tu empeño en corregir lo corregido. Además me parece una falta de respeto decirme cómo tengo que corregir algo tan sencillo de entender como eso (NO TENGO NI IDEA DE CÓMO SE PONEN ESAS CRUCECITAS Y ESAS MARQUITAS). Lo que pasa es que te has mosqueado y te has puesto pejiguero corrigiendo lo que he corregido. Y, no conforme con eso, vuelves a replicar diciendo cómo hay que corregir las faltas.
Hala. La proxima vez, me guardaré muy mucho de corregirte nada, no te procupes.


----------



## marticc

Solo agradecer a Lokartu su fantástica respuesta (el agradecimiento llega con algo de retraso porque he estado de viaje unos días). Por lo que entiendo, como norma general en formas verbales progresivas se usa NOR/NORI al no poder ponerse el sujeto en ergativo.


Muhas gracias. 

PS: Your Spanish is perfect / zure gaztelania perfektua da (actually it's much better than my Basque)


----------

